# Gold Tyco Corvette



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anybody have any details of what set this

Gold Tyco Corvette cam from?

It didn't like a 440 chassis and some 440x2 did not fit.
Is it slotless TCR?

thank you


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

According to Dan Esposito's Tyco guide, it's an ultra cliffhanger car. I would have guessed 440X2 for chassis, but I'm not a Tyco expert.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It is an Ultra Cliff Hanger, which is basically a 440-X2. It should take a narrow pan 440 or 440-X2. Nothing special about the body mounts.

JOe


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

It should say in Dan's guide which chassis it originally came with.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Color*

I wouldnt call that one gold. I think its yellow chromed.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dan's book says it's on an ultra cliffhanger chassis. If you google Tyco gold corvette, there are a couple of sites that show the car on card, and the card says 440X2 chassis.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*corvette*

that gold chrome vette came out in 1993 ultra cliff hanger chassie that is a 440x2 narrow pan chassie. its a 1990 vette.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you.

Did the Cliff Hanger set have track rails that are thicker? for more magnetic traction?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

cwbam said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Did the Cliff Hanger set have track rails that are thicker? for more magnetic traction?


no same track as the rest


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> no same track as the rest


For the straights perhaps but I do recall going through various track pieces in bulk at a local hobby shop to find double-rail 9-inch curves so they did put some special track pieces in certain sets, perhaps the later ones which also included silicones on the rears.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I think you are correct I do remember having some double rail turns but not all set came with them


----------

